# Help, how do I convert an image to something my plotter can cut?



## twelve50

Hi guys/gals,

I have recently purchased a vinyl plotter to do my own graphics and logos for my new cycle shop. It saves me going to local firms and paying for them on a regular basis.
I have got my logo in an EPS file, and have no problem printing this out, and have done a few onto garment vinyl and done some t-shirts.

My question is this:-

How can I get a photo, and then convert it into something my plotter can cut. I can get the picture to look just as shadow image (If that makes sense?!) How do I "trace" the image to get lines that a plotter can follow to cut??
I am currently using corelDRAW X4 demo version, and SignGo for plotting with.

Any advice appreciated and recommendations for software I can download?!?










Cheers

Matt


----------



## adivito

I don't want to come off like an *** here, but there is a reason there are sign shops, and there is a reason there are cycle shops. I don't tear down my bike, and try to fix the brakes just because I own a wrench. The is alot of art and layout work to get designs to cut and look correct.


----------



## Pwear

If you have a threshold tool in Corel, use that. I'm a photoshop guy so I dont know Corel, but if you set the threshold you can create black and white "outlines" like the photo you posted, which, if high enough resolution, will be traceable for the cutter.

EDIT: sorry, didn't realize you DO have the image already - Motoskin posted the solution below.


----------



## Pwear

adivito said:


> I don't want to come off like an *** here, but there is a reason there are sign shops, and there is a reason there are cycle shops.


There's also a reason there are forums where people with questions come to ask those who have helpful information. If you don't want to help, don't post - but don't come on here and put down those who are looking for advice. Get over yourself.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

You need to vector trace the image for use on a plotter. If you need the file let me know.


----------



## twelve50

MotoskinGraphix said:


> You need to vector trace the image for use on a plotter. If you need the file let me know.


Thanks for the helpful comment, if you can let me know where to get said file, very much appreciated

Cheers

Matt


----------



## twelve50

adivito said:


> I don't want to come off like an *** here, but there is a reason there are sign shops, and there is a reason there are cycle shops. I don't tear down my bike, and try to fix the brakes just because I own a wrench. The is alot of art and layout work to get designs to cut and look correct.


Yeah cheers for the that, I presume you are a true KEYBOARD WARRIOR!! And congrats, you did come off like a true A**E
As stated, thats the point of a forum, to SHARE information. I presume you've never actually asked advice from someone or asked a question to further your knowledge? Maybe you are gifted and were born knowing everything required for your life???
Plus, whats wrong with business enterprise and using initiative.
If you have no positive comments, please keep yours to yourself in future.

Thanks to the serious posters, keep the advice coming, and I can trade back bike repair advice, it's a two way street!!!

Matt


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

twelve50 said:


> Thanks for the helpful comment, if you can let me know where to get said file, very much appreciated
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Matt


PM me with your e-mail address and I will send you the file.


----------



## Lnfortun

What brand cutter do you have? Does it have registration mark sensor? Otherwise cutting the outline without registrtion mark sensor will be hit and miss.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Lnfortun said:


> What brand cutter do you have? Does it have registration mark sensor? Otherwise cutting the outline without registrtion mark sensor will be hit and miss.


Not really if you actually look at the art and read the post.


----------



## Lnfortun

I know that it has to be vectorized but it has to have reference points to cut the outline. I have done it with my other cutter that has no registration mark sensor but I have to make large allowance so that the image is not getting clipped.


----------



## twelve50

I'm not sure about the registration mark sensor? It has a little red optical sensor on the carriage. It's a Refine EU-MH721. I know it's not an expensive machine, but for what I am using it for, it does a good job, I have bought some better blades for it to help improve performance. 

Cheers again for the help guys!!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Ooooppps....I thought you were going to use heatpress vinyl and not transfers.


----------



## ramin666777

inkscape free vector software
http://www.inkscape.org/download/
jpag to vector video
www.pcut.org.uk/flexi%20%20jpeg%20to%20vector%20video.rar


----------



## twelve50

MotoskinGraphix said:


> Ooooppps....I thought you were going to use heatpress vinyl and not transfers.


Yes that's right, heat press garment vinyl is what I am using. Just trying a file that motoskin sent me, looking good so far! Just need to master it myself!!

Matt


----------



## twelve50

ramin666777 said:


> inkscape free vector software
> http://www.inkscape.org/download/
> jpag to vector video
> www.pcut.org.uk/flexi%20%20jpeg%20to%20vector%20video.rar


Thanks for the link, again, I am a total newbie to this, I presume I need to download a few selections off that page. I am running Windows vista 32 bit.

Thanks for the links! (Video not working though)

Matt


----------



## beechcraft1900

try magic tracer, I download it the other day free (trial). It allows you to open a file like yours and convert to vectors. One thing to consider is the image resolution, you computer screen only supports up to 72 dpi which is low for this kind of process, so increse the image resolution (not size) using photoshop. I could do it for you. Hope it helps, and good luck


----------



## twelve50

beechcraft1900 said:


> try magic tracer, I download it the other day free (trial). It allows you to open a file like yours and convert to vectors. One thing to consider is the image resolution, you computer screen only supports up to 72 dpi which is low for this kind of process, so increse the image resolution (not size) using photoshop. I could do it for you. Hope it helps, and good luck


The image file that motoskin just sent me has worked a treat, got a hoodie with it on now, nice 10" logo!
Trouble is, I made that silhouette image weeks ago, and can't find my notes on how I did it!! Any help.......??

Matt


----------



## beechcraft1900

What software did you use? what format was the original file?


----------



## twelve50

It was just a regular photo, one of me from when I went to France downhilling with my Canon 350D Digi SLR. Then I did something in photoshop to get the silhouette image, but I can't remeber what...........Doh..............


----------



## beechcraft1900

Open the file with photoshop 
go to image-mode-grayscale
then filter-artistic-cutout
adjust filter parameters as follow:
number of levels 2

good luck


----------



## Invizzible

Twelve50 - If you're using Corel to _design_ your work and SignGo to _cut_ your work, I can probably help you around some tracing and file exporting/importing options. These are things I've learned by designing and running hundreds of jobs and I know how to make Corel and SignGo work together quite nicely now. You can PM me or e-mail with specific questions.


----------



## madline

Can anyone help me with this problem? My images are like the motorcycle rider's above but mostly they are outlined images of whimsical people and children of course there are black dots for eyes etc. but not otherwise filled inside. Is there a specific type of machine that will cut these outlines out while leaving the inside of the image blank so I can them to transfer onto t shirts? I'm sorry if this sounds confusing but I can't think of any other way to describe my dilemna. In short, the imagry are cartoon characters that we want to put onto colored shirts but they are really just outlines which we made into vector files from Corel draw 3 so I'm at a complete loss as to how to accomplish this. Thank you in advance for any assistance anyone can offer.


----------



## madline

What machine would I use to put an image like this on a shirt? I bought a vinyl cutter but I don't think that's the answer, in other words, I just want to be able to have the outline of this on say a colored shirt without the inside being white if that makes sense. Please help if you can, thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz

madline said:


> What machine would I use to put an image like this on a shirt? I bought a vinyl cutter but I don't think that's the answer, in other words, I just want to be able to have the outline of this on say a colored shirt without the inside being white if that makes sense. Please help if you can, thanks


A vinyl cutter is fine.. its kinda hard to see but if the Corel Draw lines are smooth it wouldn't have a problem. 

You would need a thicker outline. Did the cutter you purchase come with software?


----------



## madline

Thanks but what will I do about the inside of the image? Say if the shirt is red....will the cutter just cut out around the lines of the image while leaving the inside of the image blank? I'm still not sure how I'm going to accomplish this but I guess I'll just have to try different ways once the cutter comes. Thank you for your advice and taking the time to reply. Chris


----------



## Lnfortun

madline said:


> Thanks but what will I do about the inside of the image? Say if the shirt is red....will the cutter just cut out around the lines of the image while leaving the inside of the image blank? I'm still not sure how I'm going to accomplish this but I guess I'll just have to try different ways once the cutter comes. Thank you for your advice and taking the time to reply. Chris


Can you post your artwrok so everybody can see what you are tryning to accomplish? When you say the inside is blank did you mean the shirt will be showing through?

BTW way your cutter must have registration mark sensor when cutting inside the artwork.


----------



## FatKat Printz

madline said:


> Thanks but what will I do about the inside of the image? Say if the shirt is red....will the cutter just cut out around the lines of the image while leaving the inside of the image blank? I'm still not sure how I'm going to accomplish this but I guess I'll just have to try different ways once the cutter comes. Thank you for your advice and taking the time to reply. Chris


Yes you can do this..but again I found that clean vector cuts smoother. 

1) final proof sent to customer

2) weeded vinyl

3) finished product


----------



## madline

If you scroll up a bit, I have posted a PDF so everyone could see what my images resemble. To answer your question, that is exactly what I'm trying to do, allow the shirt to come through. The images will usually be white on colored shirts. I haven't received the cutter yet but am concerned that our images are outlines with text below....how can the cutter accomplish this? I guess I will just have to figure it out. I was hoping someone could put me in the right direction if there is another piece of equipment on the market that would serve my needs better. This way, I would just send the cutter back unopened. I haven't launched my business yet and am truly fumbling my way through the process. Thank you for taking the time to help, I appreciate it so much. Chris


----------



## madline

The images you posted look similar to what I'm trying to do! I'm surprised that the vinyl cutter could do that. I recall seeing a video where the operator warned against making text too small/thin or it would flake off the shirt. Should I make the lines/tracing thicker, would the cutter detect them better? I bought the cutter from Sunie.com and it was pretty inexpensive so I'm hoping if it does the job to get a much better one. I believe it comes with software and everything I need to get started, I bought the package deal that comes with a heat press. Thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions. The images you posted, showing the shirt to come through...was that accomplished using vinyl on a roll or using the sheets? Again, thank you for allowing me to pick your brain!


----------



## Lnfortun

madline said:


> The images you posted look similar to what I'm trying to do! I'm surprised that the vinyl cutter could do that. I recall seeing a video where the operator warned against making text too small/thin or it would flake off the shirt. Should I make the lines/tracing thicker, would the cutter detect them better? I bought the cutter from Sunie.com and it was pretty inexpensive so I'm hoping if it does the job to get a much better one. I believe it comes with software and everything I need to get started, I bought the package deal that comes with a heat press. Thanks for taking the time to respond to my questions. The images you posted, showing the shirt to come through...was that accomplished using vinyl on a roll or using the sheets? Again, thank you for allowing me to pick your brain!


The cutter will cut only the outline. With my cutter no matter how thick the outline is it will only cut the center line of the outline. You have to make the outline into an object. Then delete the original outline. To make the object thick you need to contour it outside using contour tool such as CorelDRAW's contour tool. Break the contour apart and delete the original object(inner object). Not sure if AI's stroke will turn the outline into and object.


----------



## madline

Thank you soooo much for the help. The people on the t-shirt forums have been awesome supporters! I'm not sure I understand the advice since I've never worked on a vinyl cutter before but hopefully when it comes and I learn how to operate it, it will make sense. Thank you again!!


----------



## FatKat Printz

With my cutter software if the outline is too thin, it insist I add to the thickness

Now, I know Sunie makes a heat.press so I was unaware of a vinyl cutter so do you know what software you will be getting?


----------



## madline

No, unfortunately I don't know. I'm so new at this, I'm sure I will make a million mistakes so I'm bracing myself but also understand that in all new business there is a learning curve. Thank you for the help.


----------



## gregblack

Hi this is how I would do it in Corel Draw 14 or 9 or 10
Load your bitmap
Under the header bitmap select mode- black and white then line art use the slider to get what looks good and ok it
Still under the header bitmap
select outline trace no background and ok it, this is now a vector on top of the line drawing, use the arrow key and drag it off the line drawiing this is the image you will work on you can delete he line drawing now or later, I like to keep it till the end to use as a reference for editing.
Under the heading arrange, select on the left tool bar the paint pot icon and select no fill, then select the pen and hairline, you now have a cutable vector but you may need to edit it
To do this still under the heading arrange, select ungroup this breaks the vector apart and you can now edit it either by using the arrow on the left hand drop down menu and selecting a completed paths and delete them for example small unwanted shapes etc, or using the shape key correct any node line errors.
Save it as a vector your cutter supports and its ready for cutting.
I hope that makes sense to you , although I am english it is not strong point with me.
I would say I prefer to do this in Corel Draw 9 or 10 I find CD14 to fussy
Greg 
uk


----------



## protech cnc

Hi all,

greg is correct....a cutter will only cut a vector file....simply put it will covert a sold bitmap to a line drawing.

this is known as tracing as per corel or vectorizing in some other popular sign packages.

some do it better than others

EPS files are already vetorized


----------



## FatKat Printz

Not all .eps files are vectorized they may contain vectors and (jpeg,bmp) then just saved as an .eps.

Also, tracing alone in Corel and / or Vector Magic. You either may have to hand trace it or send it out (thevectordoctor.com) 

What I learned is that smooth lines are needed when sending to the cutter. 

Do you have the link of the package you purchased? Maybe more info on what you purchased we can give you more details.


----------



## madline

Thank you for your time, advice, information and help. Here is the link to the package I ordered with all the specs. I was told it comes with the software so hopefully it includes everything I need to get started. 15 X15 Heat Press & 34 Vinyl Cutter Plotter Starter Package [SK340P] - $749.99 : Sunie.com, Leading Provider of Signs Equipment. I wanted to get a Roland GX24 but decided to try this system first to see if it suited my needs. As I said, my images are all just outlines without color and not filled in. Will the lines be so thin that they will "flake" off of the shirt? Is there another method more suited to what I want to do? I was going to use a screen printer but realized quickly on that without knowing which images were ordered, I wouldn't be able to keep that much inventory in a variety of sizes in stock at all times, if this makes sense. Seems like the videos I've seen about vinyl cutting relate to images that have "fill" or are filled with color, etc. mine are nothing more than an outlines. Thank you all again for taking the time, it's very much appreciated.


----------



## gregblack

if you only want lines and no fills after you have vectorised your image select a pen width that suits your purpose convert back to a bit map and retrace it.
I am sure you will be fine with what you have ordered
Greg


----------



## superD70

you could have some plastisol transfers made and just apply them when needed, would be a lot cheaper & easier than cutting & weeding vinyl.


----------



## madline

Would the platisol transfers allow the shirt to show through the unfilled portions of the image? Sorry to sound so ignorant but hopefully you know what I do not. Thank you


----------



## madline

Your guidance and suggestions are so helpful...thanks. When the cutter and heat press arrive, I will most likely have to impose once again and want you to know how much I appreciate your imput.


----------



## jasonsmith

superD70 said:


> you could have some plastisol transfers made and just apply them when needed, would be a lot cheaper & easier than cutting & weeding vinyl.


Do you know of some places that have low or no minimum for plastisol transfers?


----------



## madline

superD70 said:


> you could have some plastisol transfers made and just apply them when needed, would be a lot cheaper & easier than cutting & weeding vinyl.


I didn't realize I can have plastisol transfers made. Can you tell me who makes them? My vinyl cutter arrived yesterday and I'm trying to set it up but a vinyl cutter may not be the answer for what I'm trying to do...we'll see but in the meantime, can you explain more about the plastisol tranfers? Thanks for taking the time.


----------



## Lnfortun

There are some in the preferred vendors list:

Versatrans, Transfer Express, Art Brands ......

Other vendors are:

Ace transfer, Airwaves, Howard, Xit etc.

Google using "Custom transfer" as keywords to find more.


----------

